
Data visualization of yahoo homepage traffic - Feanim
http://test.visualize.yahoo.com/core/
======
Feanim
There is also this <http://test.visualize.yahoo.com/mail/>

~~~
mc32
That's an interesting link.

The email subjectline keywords are intersting. Almost all are commerce
related: travel, save, prices, markdowns, store, itunes, department, etc.

As if personal email is small minority of their email traffic.

------
pg_bot
The animation is very pretty but half of the links bring up broken data
stating only 700ish page views with no outbound links to stories.

====================

On a separate note, does anyone else think that yahoo has an identity crisis?
Although they have a large web presence, I can't seem to think of one thing
they do better than their competition. When I picture yahoo, I think of it as
an internet tabloid since most of the main real estate of the page is
dedicated to link baited columns. They have search, but no one under the age
of 55 uses it. They have made a series of acquisitions but you could argue
none of them have really added much to the company. Since 2006 they have tried
to be a jack of all trades, and I don't really think that is a good strategy
for any company. Yahoo should figure out what they want to be good at, and
drop all the other crap they are doing.

~~~
andreer
The broken data is probably because this is a test site, as can be inferred
from the hostname (test.visualize.yahoo.com). The main site
(visualize.yahoo.com) only has the mail visualization.

~~~
filiwickers
You are correct. Thanks for clarifying that. We are still working out some
data issues.

------
filiwickers
I am part of the team at Periscopic that produced this visualization for
Yahoo!.

First, thank you everyone for the complements. I will pass them on to our
designers and developers.

We are still working out some data issues with Yahoo!. This is why some of the
stories are showing very few articles in the last 24hrs (they are two week old
stories). Please bear with us and Yahoo! as we work out these kinks.

This is one in a series of visualizations we are producing for Yahoo!. You can
see the two we have released so far here: <http://beta.visualize.yahoo.com/>.

We are in the process of creating two more visualizations for Yahoo!. Both of
these will also be packed with more UI and HTML/CSS/JS goodness.

------
laconian
Just 714 article views for OMG! in the last 24h?

Hmm, either it's really unpopular, or they forgot to include "thousands" or
"millions".

------
v33ra
More than the astonishing data, the UI is so impressive. One of the best
interface to combine all the HTML5, CSS3 & JQuery goodness.

~~~
filiwickers
Thanks for the great complement! If you enjoy this, wait until you see the
next Yahoo! visualization we are releasing later this year.

------
banjomonster
Interesting that this is using jQuery, and doesn't seem to be using YUI at
all. You'd think they'd be showing off their own frameworks...

~~~
mwexler
To be fair, it was done by <http://www.periscopic.com/> and not Y! internal.
Y! probably didn't specify any specific technologies. Perhaps a missed
opportunity, but still, cool stuff.

------
mnot
It's nice to see this data becoming public. However, even a trivial browse
shows Y!'s weakness -- their aging user base.

~~~
chaz
Their demos look pretty solid to me. <https://www.quantcast.com/yahoo.com>

------
Qiasfah
First innovative thing yahoo has done in years.

~~~
dandelany
I'm guessing you haven't heard of BOSS, YUI, or Yahoo! Pipes. Yahoo still
innovates, they just don't seem to do so in a way that's particularly
profitable.

~~~
Qiasfah
No I have not.

Problem is, Yahoo's effectiveness is measured in profit.

~~~
dandelany
If you like. But you didn't say anything about effectiveness, you said they
haven't _innovated_ in years, which is patently false.

~~~
Qiasfah
Fair enough, I suppose what I meant was that I had not seen anything
innovative from them in a long time.

